# squeaky subFloor



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

One of my upstairs bedrooms has a squeaky sub floor which has been this way since I purchased the home. I decided to investigate this. I pulled up the carpet and found that the sub floor is particleboard. There are areas where the particleboards meet where the squeaking appears to come from. Is there some sort of glue I can put into the seams to stop this?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Use screws.

Bob


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:
 

> Use screws.
> 
> Bob


Please elaborate. The squeaking is coming from the seams where the boards meet. Where would I apply screws?

Thanks for your relpy.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

PL400 and screws!:thumbsup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Apply the screws each side of the seam down threw the particle board and into the joists. The seam should be directly over the center of the 1 1/2 wide joist. Torque em down tight. 

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

One more thing, you probably already know this, however, just in case, use a screw gun or cordless drill, a screwdriver will kill ya.

Bob


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

If you are seeing particle board, then it is not the subfloor. That would be underlayment. Under the particleboard would be the subfloor. That is why Bob & jmic are saying to glue & screw it. Just throw in a 1 1/4" drywall screw wherever you notice a squeak.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

It's just particleboard and nothing else. I know this because I pulled up particleboard in the adjacent room. I had no choice in this case because my puppy use to stay in that room and left a lot crap behind.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Particleboard has NO structural strength. It used to be used as an underlayment under carpets in the 70's & 80's. I highly doubt anyone would use particleboard as a subfloor. Could it be you are talking about OSB? (Oriented Strand Board)

None the less, do what Bob said & just screw it to the floor joists where it is squeaking.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Also, - - cut a 'saw kerf' line where they meet, - - then they won't rub against each other anymore . . .


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Perhaps you guys can tell me what I have? 
I attached pics..


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Is this a Modular? I've seen pressed wood like that used in modulars but never a conventional stick built structure.

Looks a little light on the screws as well, I'd pin her down good. But thats how I'am.....or so I'm told.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean when you say modular. I will add more screws.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Is this a Modular? I've seen pressed wood like that used in modulars but never a conventional stick built structure.:w00t:
> 
> Bob


 Easy Bob, Easy!:laughing:


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Stop bustin my b&%%@$


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Also, - - cut a 'saw kerf' line where they meet, - - then they won't rub against each other anymore . . .


This guy asked the same question on DIY Chatroom and I answered the same way Tom. Great minds think alike huh.

Dave.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Also, - - cut a 'saw kerf' line where they meet, - - then they won't rub against each other anymore . . .



What he said,and don't forget to set the blade depth to the thickness of the underlayment or subfloor which ever its determined to be.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

You must have a manufactured home i.e. a glorified trailer house. (No worries, I live in one too.  ) When you screw, use deck screws. Drywall screws can break off and cause major frustration. Screw from the center of the sheet out. This method eliminates rolling of the sheet (bubbles).


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Something still isn't right here. In the top picture, the seams of two seperate pieces of whatever you have there don't line up. First of all the joints aren't staggered 4' like they should be. What looks to be two peices are offset about 2". How could these be on 2x floor joists???? Did they just throw down whatever pieces they had of this stuff, then scab beside the floor joists?? This picture alone, still makes me believe it is underlayment. I would like to know what's under this stuff.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

OH, and the screws I see in the top pic.. What are they screwed into??? They do not line up like they should if there was a joist there.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

The top pic shows the last row against the wall. It appears they laid down 4x8 sheets and toward the end they put in the narrow 4in or so row to finish it off.

And yes, after looking more closely there is a sub floor underneath what you see in the pics above.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

This is a tongue & groove subfloor?


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

maj said:


> This is a tongue & groove subfloor?


I didn't pull up the underlayment so I can't tell. I just stuck a flat head screw driver through an area where the two sheets meet and can feel the sub floor below. Why do you ask?


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Jerome...... You're really yangin' my chain now !!!!!!  

Why would you say this...



> I didn't pull up the underlayment so I can't tell. I just stuck a flat head screw driver through an area where the two sheets meet and can feel the sub floor below. Why do you ask?


When I asked this.....



> If you are seeing particle board, then it is not the subfloor. That would be underlayment. Under the particleboard would be the subfloor. That is why Bob & jmic are saying to glue & screw it. Just throw in a 1 1/4" drywall screw wherever you notice a squeak.


AND THIS......



> Something still isn't right here. In the top picture, the seams of two seperate pieces of whatever you have there don't line up. First of all the joints aren't staggered 4' like they should be. What looks to be two peices are offset about 2". How could these be on 2x floor joists???? Did they just throw down whatever pieces they had of this stuff, then scab beside the floor joists?? This picture alone, still makes me believe it is underlayment. I would like to know what's under this stuff.


But originally you SAID THIS.....



> It's just particleboard and nothing else. I know this because I pulled up particleboard in the adjacent room.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Big Dave said:


> This guy asked the same question on DIY Chatroom and I answered the same way Tom. Great minds think alike huh.
> 
> Dave.


No argument there, - - now if we could just convince the others . . . :laughing:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

What I'm trying to say in that last post is what I've been saying all along........... Something is not right here. You DO HAVE particle board in the pics. At first you say that is ALL YOU HAVE. Now you come back and say you can feel the subfloor with a screwdriver in between the cracks of the subfloor????

WTF....... MAKE UP YOUR MIND


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd say where the seams are offset, - - it's either joists overlapping a beam, - - a doubled-up joist in that spot, - - or as someone mentioned, a 'scab', - - irregardless, - - maybe it's the joists rubbing up against each other doing the squeaking, - - more likely in this instance, because of the lack of offsetting the seams (when you're stepping down your weight is moving one joist and not the other) . . . 

Try running some screws from one joist through the other in the problem area . . .


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Relax gens, I made mistakes ok. I'm asking you guys for help because it's obvious I need it. In prior posts I made assumptions because of my experience with the other room. Perhaps my memory of what I did in the other room isn't what I thought. 

This morning instead of assuming and after re-reading the post I went upstairs and felt the sub floor beneath.

Can we start over from here?


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

jerome8283 said:


> Relax gens, I made mistakes ok. I'm asking you guys for help because it's obvious I need it. In prior posts I made assumptions because of my experience with the other room. Perhaps my memory of what I did in the other room isn't what I thought.
> 
> This morning instead of assuming and after re-reading the post I went upstairs and felt the sub floor beneath.
> 
> Can we start over from here?


It's really difficult to help when the "facts" keep changing !!!!!!!

There really is no need to start over because the answer is the same as the very first solution. *We* all had it figured out from the beginning. 

But just for you..... One LAST time....

SCREW IT DOWN TO THE SUBFLOOR


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

maj said:


> SCREW IT DOWN TO THE SUBFLOOR



What? I didn't hear you.:w00t:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Can You Hear Me Now?


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

*what?*


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

How about the secret code, can you hear this????


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

maj said:


> How about the secret code, can you hear this????


I get it now loud and clear.:laughing:


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Or, you can do what I do best:

JUST RIP IT OUT!!


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

And then:

Lay Hardwood


----------



## john haddad (Nov 11, 2006)

*Is it a modular?*

Bobbi, must be threatened by modulars...

I was in indiana a few months ago and witnessed some of the scariest homes ever - site built. Our standard spec calls for 3/4" tounge and groove OSB on the floors and 7/16" osb on the exterior walls, if you want to upgrade to plywood we are happy to do it.

The site built home used one sheet 7/16" osb on each corner with blue board as the rest of the sheathing. If we built to minimum codes, our houses would never be lifted off the carriers.

The floor used 5/8" OSB.


----------



## ausbldr (Feb 26, 2008)

*another squeaky subfloor*

I am contracting my own addition. The subfloor which my carpenter built squeaks. I say this should be corrected before he lays the laminate flooring or it will continue to squeak. He says the laminate flooring will eliminate the problem. Shouldn't it be fixed NOW to avoid tearing up the laminate flooring later if the squeak ISN'T fixed?

Thx
K


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

ausbldr said:


> I am contracting my own addition. The subfloor which my carpenter built squeaks. I say this should be corrected before he lays the laminate flooring or it will continue to squeak. He says the laminate flooring will eliminate the problem. Shouldn't it be fixed NOW to avoid tearing up the laminate flooring later if the squeak ISN'T fixed?
> 
> Thx
> K



That's funny!!!


You answered your own question. Hehehe!:laughing:


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

*What do you mean modular?*

Leave it to a mason, and I am sorry man but if you don't know what a modular is mabe, just maybe, you should stick to the bricks. glue and screw it!!


----------

